# Minimum Radii for Various On30 Locos and Equipment



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

You must have Adobe Acrobat Reader installed to view this document. If you don't have it, *get it here for free*.

*On30Loco_n_Car_Radius_pics.pdf*


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

File updated 7/11/10


----------



## dms1 (May 27, 2010)

This file doesn't seem to be available anymore ;- (

The link is gone.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

found it:

http://www.npcrr.net/On30/On30Loco_n_Car_Radius_pics.pdf

Scot


----------



## dms1 (May 27, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

The link must have been lost in the translation to the new forum softward. I have re-linked it.


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Dwight!

I have been wondering about minimum radii for the Shay, the 10 Wheeler and the Forney.

I will probably try to stay at 22 radius but there will be spots where I will have to use something between 16 and 18 minimum radius


----------



## SmallHaul (Feb 21, 2016)

Great info.

Thanks for putting it together!


----------

